# Hintergrund bei einem Bild



## tim181 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Profilbild für facebook erstellen/machen (was auch immer  ).
Ich hatte vor, ein Bild von mir zu machen, indem ich von Kopf bis Bauch zu sehen bin, und der Hintergrund grau/weiß/schwarz wäre. Wie kriege ich sowas am besten hin? Und hat einer vielleicht nochmal so Tipps für mich bei der Fotografie? Habe keine besondere Kamera, eine mit 12 Megapixeln oder sowas, ich kenne mich da leider echt nicht sogut aus :/

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## chmee (18. Juli 2012)

Erstmal machst Du ein Bild von Dir, ruhig mit mehr zu sehen als den gewünschten Ausschnitt und mit einer genehmen Beleuchtungssituation. Als Hintergrund sollte eine einfarbige Fläche genutzt werden, die 
(A) möglichst keine Struktur hat und 
(B) farbig sein sollte, ideal eine Farbe, die Du nicht an Dir wiederfindest. Stichwort Keying

Fast fertig  In Photoshop laden und gleich mal mit [STRG]+J die Ebene duplizieren. Nun auf der neuen Ebene zB "Farbe auswählen" in "Auswahl" nehmen und dort den Hintergrundbereich anklicken, mit gedrückter [STRG]-Taste kannst Du auch mehrere Bereiche zusammenfassend auswählen. Die Selektion wird die Ebenenmaske jener Ebene. Ist sie noch nicht ganz perfekt, löscht Du die Ebenenmaske und wiederholst Du den Vorgang oder Du zeichnest in der Ebenenmaske herum. Nun brauchst Du nur noch zwischen Hintergrundbild und neuer Ebene eine neue leere Ebene einfügen (Klammergriff [STRG]+[ALT]+[SHIFT]+N) und in jene einen Verlauf Deiner Wahl packen. 

Bild Beschneiden nach Gusto und Fertig.

mfg chmee


----------



## mksscm (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Chmee, weisst du dafür auch ein Programm, das man als Freeware erhält? - der Photoshop ist ja nicht ganz günstig und so oft brauche das auch nicht...


----------



## smileyml (18. Oktober 2012)

Gimp bildet eine sehr gute freie Alternative zu Photoshop.


----------



## shenmuefreak (13. Dezember 2012)

Gimp nutze ich auch und ist eine tolle und kostenlose Alternative


----------

